# Patchwork Quilt



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this fun, interactive game by placing pattern pieces into a puzzle to make a whole quilt. It gets harder as you progress in levels.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=14640&memberid=968791


----------



## ChloeB57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

